# rear brakes question



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

I have a noise that comes from my rear when I stop almost like a cliking noise, and I get a hum at high speed, not sure if is the bearings or my brakes, or maybe even the axle if anyone has any experience with this please let me know, because it getting annoying already, and I'm not sure how good it is for the car either. Please let me know also what pads are good for the drums in the rear for stopping and not heating up so much Thanks for all the help

Kirk


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2002)

Have your bearings checked out; more than likely it is bad.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

kbrassfi said:


> *I have a noise that comes from my rear when I stop almost like a cliking noise, and I get a hum at high speed, not sure if is the bearings or my brakes, or maybe even the axle if anyone has any experience with this please let me know, because it getting annoying already, and I'm not sure how good it is for the car either. Please let me know also what pads are good for the drums in the rear for stopping and not heating up so much Thanks for all the help
> 
> Kirk *


Do you have drilled rotors? They hum.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

NO, THEY'RE DRUMS IN THE BACK, AND ITS LIKE KNOCKING ALMOST WHEN I STOP, I'VE CHECKED AND I DON'T SEE ANY RUBBING, BUT AGAIN NOT SURE, THANKS FOR ANY HELP


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Its probably just your proportioning valve. It may be set too much in the rear.

Seth


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

THANKS GUYS, I'LL CHECK THE BEARINGS AND THE PROPORTIONING VALVE SEE IF EITHER ARE BAD OR WRONG, ANY IDEAS ON BETTER PADS OR ANYTHING? OR ARE CHOICES LIMITED?


----------



## NastyNX2k (Oct 20, 2002)

I'm currently having the same problem with my rotors... just a suggestion: check the spring that is used when applying the ebrake... it not be strong enough to pull the drum brake off the drum.


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

i have that problem too! im not sure if its my brake pads needing replacement, and the assembly being too loose, or i heard its the strut bearing or somethin like that... also, my shock boot is all gone, so im sure thats not good either. im laggin on my car tho, i really dont wanna keep it. (i need an 200sx se-r!) but my experience is that it kinda does it every once in a while, mostly when coming to a slow stop, and also under heavy braking when going like 70+ mph on the freeway. (dont flame me for speeding, i dont care.) but that kinda seems opposite to me tho, that it would do it only coming to a slow stop, but also at high speeds, and not in between the extremes. anyone elses do this?


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Speaking of rear brakes, does anyone know about the release of the rear disc conversion for SE models. I know it was in the works, but haven't heard anything in a while.


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

yea I've been gettin that clickin sound in the back when stopping too.. 

let us know if you fix it


----------

